# A little tease for everyone



## hewunch (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok, I am going to be doing a much more involved pen with this material but I wanted to test how it segments before I spent a bunch a time working on a blank that will explode (because it doesn't segment well) verses one that might explode (because I do something dumb). This is the M3 Metal material. The first picture is of some thin slices that I will need for the next pen 1/16"! Held together, no issues what so ever. The next few are of the process of building the teaser pen. Enjoy.


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 14, 2009)

That looks really interesting. Can't wait for the final product.


----------



## hewunch (Sep 14, 2009)

Here is the finished product
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=51066&highlight=segment


----------



## rpearson (Sep 14, 2009)

Very cool and innovative idea.  Great mechanical or industrial look!


----------

